# Bacon-wrapped Venison Backstrap



## lee huber (Jun 30, 2012)

I ended up with quite a few deer this past season, so I took a few backstraps and packaged them by cutting into thirds.  This week I broke out three pairs and gave them three different dry rubs, wrapped in cellophane and cooled overnight.  This morning they got to come up to temp while I tried making bacon weaves for the first time.

Smoked around 220 until they hit 160 and pulled them.  Only used 2 hours of hickory in the DBS, may go a little more next time, but the end result was great.  No pink in the middle, so may shave a few degrees, but VERY moist and could literally cut the meat with a fork...that's a first for me with venison!

No great rub recipe for anyone, but the three I tried all ended well.  Sliced into 3/4" steaks for serving.








Lee


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks great.  You can't beat the bacon weave for presentation or as a self baster!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks great. Did you get a sliced pic?  Really Nice weave too!

I'd even try an IT of 140 then toss it under the broiler to crisp up the bacon for a bit.  What other venny recipes you got?

Welcome to SMF!


----------

